

Why it's all about # of iterations for startups - eande
http://cyclin.posterous.com/why-its-all-about-of-iterations-for-startups

======
cyclin
Funny, once I have the assumptions written down, I've found it's pretty easy
to test them. For instance, I looked into a "turbo tax for personal
bankruptcy" idea, and one assumption was "people considering bankruptcy have
an internet connection". That was easy to test - when I talked to my target
market, I just asked them about their internet connection. Turns out that's
their lifeline to the world and they would never give it up - I got the
impression they'd practically starve before turning off their internet
connection.

------
eande
Chris point of writing down your assumption and verify against it is really
important to find your path to success. To summarize ones assumption is not
that hard. I found that the real challenge is in analyzing and making the
right conclusion against the assumption made.

------
showmebencarter
good post, re spending $1k to test out the hypothesis....the challenge for me
as a first time entrepreneur has been exactly where to place that first (or
only) $1k. do i get some mockup work done to show potential partners/investors
how it will look? ...build some foundations of the initial code (paying
someone to do that)? agreed to invest a little and test the idea, i think the
challenge for me is what is the most productive first step in doing so.

